# Calling all you wiz-bang computer gps/google earth/chartplotter gurus!



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Ok, my six year old probably knows more about computers then I do as my expertise currently allows me to browse PFF and a few "other" websites :whistling: but thats it.

I am looking to figure out how I can transfer my numbers from Google Earth onto my new Lowrance HDI. I would also like to transfer numbers from my Lowrance to Google Earth. Ive downloaded GPS Babel but there is no "easy button" and I cant seem to figure it out.

Any of yall know how to do this and explain it to me in simple words?!


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Ok here we go:

1) Open GPS babel
Go to input and click on your format(If it's google earth it'll probably be in KML)
Click on the "File name" button below and open the file you want to convert
Now go down to output and click on format, and click on Lowrance USR
Now click on "file name" under output, and type in the name of the file you want your coordinates to be saved as(like Lowrance coordinates or something like that)
Then click on apply down in the bottom right hand corner.

Your coordinates will be converted in a file named whatever you decided to name it, then just put that file on your GPS or on an SD card and there ya go!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

You're like me Jason. I need an "easy" button..!!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> Ok here we go:
> 
> 1) Open GPS babel
> Go to input and click on your format(If it's google earth it'll probably be in KML)
> ...


How/where can I find the file name of my way points in GE? I just have them saved to "my places" on the left hand side of GE. So, in other words, when I open GPS Babel and under the input section and I click on file name...where to I go to grab the GE way points from there?


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

JD7.62 said:


> How/where can I find the file name of my way points in GE? I just have them saved to "my places" on the left hand side of GE. So, in other words, when I open GPS Babel and under the input section and I click on file name...where to I go to grab the GE way points from there?


You need to save all of your google earth waypoints to one file. Mine aren't in google earth like that, so I'm not 100% sure how to do that. Did you open a file from google earth to get all the waypoints to show up, or did you type them all in there?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> You need to save all of your google earth waypoints to one file. Mine aren't in google earth like that, so I'm not 100% sure how to do that. Did you open a file from google earth to get all the waypoints to show up, or did you type them all in there?


I manually typed them into the search bar of GE and right clicked to save to "my places."


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

JD7.62 said:


> I manually typed them into the search bar of GE and right clicked to save to "my places."


Wait, are you using Google Earth or Google Maps?

I believe you're using Google maps, which I do not believe there is a way to convert from google maps due to the fact that you cannot save all the coordinates to one file.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Its google earth. I created a new folder and figured out how to save my wypts to that folder from google earth. Then I created a new folder to save the converted wypts to but when I click "file name" and pick the new folder I created to save the converted way points to it wont do anything.

I also notied my GE files are .kmz not .kml


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Yeah some are kmz. After you create a file under file name on output, click apply, then you have to go in on your computer and view the file. You can't view it from GPS babel.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> Yeah some are kmz. After you create a file under file name on output, click apply, then you have to go in on your computer and view the file. You can't view it from GPS babel.


No Im having issues before that point. 

Under the output section I click on "file name" then I find and click on the folder that I want the converted waypoints to save to. Then I get this so I click save and nothing happens....


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

JD - just email me the *.kmz file I'll txfer them and send them back - PM me thou...

:shifty:


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Stressless said:


> JD - just email me the *.kmz file I'll txfer them and send them back - PM me thou...
> 
> :shifty:


Sure, just go ahead and add some of your spots you fish more to the west of where we normally fish and we have a deal! lol


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

JD7.62 said:


> No Im having issues before that point.
> 
> Under the output section I click on "file name" then I find and click on the folder that I want the converted waypoints to save to. Then I get this so I click save and nothing happens....


You have to type in a file name under file name, then click save, then hit apply.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hell yeah! I got it! Whew, no more manually entering numbers and using sticky notes to write down numbers from my machine to put in GE or GE to put in my machine! I know Ive dropped one of those yellow stickies so if anyone finds one with GPS numbers on it, toss it cause the numbers dont have any fish on them!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

JD7.62 said:


> Hell yeah! I got it! Whew, no more manually entering numbers and using sticky notes to write down numbers from my machine to put in GE or GE to put in my machine! I know Ive dropped one of those yellow stickies so if anyone finds one with GPS numbers on it, toss it cause the numbers dont have any fish on them!! :thumbsup:


It's a good feeling. I have all my numbers converted for every possible GPS format, so if a buddy calls and says he let's take my boat I have a garmin, I just upload the garmin format to the SD card and away we go!


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

JD7.62 said:


> Hell yeah! I got it! Whew, no more manually entering numbers and using sticky notes to write down numbers from my machine to put in GE or GE to put in my machine! I know Ive dropped one of those yellow stickies so if anyone finds one with GPS numbers on it, toss it cause the numbers dont have any fish on them!! :thumbsup:



Good Job. And all those spots west got moved out 2 + miles by the Destin Fishing Mafia on 3 Jun of this year. No fish there... nope .. not a one... :whistling:

JD - What I do is attach a file to an email addressed to yourself - you prolly have a gmail acount or some other webmail - once you attach it just "Save Draft" it goes into the "cloud" in case your computer and ff take a collective shit **** a house fire whch I had in 2004... - you can always go open the webmail account, open the draft email and save your numbers back to the local computer and FF. Free , safe, storage. 


Happy Holidays!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Excellent idea!

Anyone happen to know if there is a file for the near shore Destin stuff like there is one on here for the Pensacola stuff?!


----------

